# Help with Apfelwien recipe twist please!



## Drez (Apr 29, 2011)

I've made a few batches of Apfelwein and would like to try and ramp it up a notch by adding some real fruit. For this, your help is required...

I'm starting with the basic recipe linked above (AJ+ 2lbs Dextrose+yeast=apfelwein). I'm halving the typical 1kg (2.2lbs) Dextrose I typically use and would like to replace it with a similar amount of sugars from Fresh Apples/Pears. *How much should I use to accomplish this goal?*

Rather than ferment in the carboy as my original recipe does, I figure with the added sediment I should use a primary bucket and rack to secondary. I'm planning on stirring regularly during this stage and fermenting till dry, assuming aprox 2 weeks. Then rack down and drop some K Met to stabilize. 

*Anything else?*

*Sound like a reasonable plan for an improved Apfelwein?*


----------

